# Code::Blocks will not run on my server



## Johnny2Bad (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 8.2 AMD 64 with Gnome 2.32.1. I use code::blocks (devel/codeblocks) for coding C++ as this is my favourite IDE.

However upon installing it this time I get the old gnome2 looks like it's going to load then does nothing error ie the flash screen appears then nothing happens. Has anybody else experienced this error? I believe we might be up to code::blocks 10.5.1 rather than 10.5 now, so maybe the latest rollout has a problem.

Anyway would appreciate any input,
Jonathan.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,
I did a couple of things and it got it going...


```
portsnap fetch update
cd /usr/ports/devel/codeblocks
make deinstall
make reinstall
```

Beats me why it didn't work the first time. Perhaps there was an update to the port in question. However I always tend to do do a portsnap before doing any installation. So happy coincidence?

Thanks,
Jonathan.


----------

